# If you had to choose between your dogs



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Lets say you had to pick one of your dogs and let go off all the others. (Let's not talk about the reason)

Which dog would you keep. 

Even though Indra has more potential, if I had to pick one over the other two, it would always be Yukon. It'd be a no-brainer (learned that word today  ). We have went through way too much as I could ever let go off him. He is that once in a life time dog and that bond between Yukon and me is stronger than the Indras and Zenzys bond together. 


So which dog would stay and why?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I can't answer this, I wouldn't want to give up any of them.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> I can't answer this, I wouldn't want to give up any of them.


Me neither. But being in the situation where I might have to give up one of them made me think of what I would do if I was in a situation where I would have to pick and it's out of question. If I had to give up two to keep one... Yukon was the one to stay.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

On bad days, sometimes I think life was easier when we only had 2 dogs.

But Argos is my heart dog. Not going anywhere.

Anka is Daddy's Princess. I'd probably have to leave before her.

Ike is an old guy. He stays with us to enjoy his retirement and to come out and train new helpers.

Cade is so much fun to work and such a clown. Such an easy happy dog...Going no where.

Tag is new. Shows a lot of promise, but I suppose he would be the one to go if someone had to go...Although I have yet to get to a point where that was a serious consideration.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry you might have to say goodbye to
one of your dogs.



Mrs.K said:


> Me neither. But being in the situation where I might have to give up one of them made me think of what I would do if I was in a situation where I would have to pick and it's out of question. If I had to give up two to keep one... Yukon was the one to stay.


----------



## Ayriel (Jun 28, 2010)

We just had to make a decision to let go of one of our dogs. Someone broke into our backyard, and left the gate open letting two labs out. 1 "Jerry Lee" which was a fathers day present to my father-in-law who is currently 2yrs old and the other "Kolbalt" which my fiancee was given by someone whose dog had pups unexpectedly and was 1 years old. We went to the Animal Shelter to look for them but was unable to locate them. We decided to wait until the Animal Shelter called us since Jerry Lee was micro chiped. 

After a while I started looking at German Shepards online, since we currently own one "Si Su" (6yrs old), who is an amazing dog. I found a 8week Purbred for sale from a private breeder for $300 of which I purchased (my personal first dog) and named her Ayriel. The next day the Animal Shelter called and stated that they had our dog Jerry Lee. Well the new law is that we are not allowed to have more than 3 dogs all of which must be spade or neutered. We all agreed that Si su wasn't going anywhere and I had already fell in love with my new puppy Ayriel so we had to choose between Jerry Lee and Kolbalt. Animals are usually kept at the shelter for 3 days and then put up for adoption. 
Since Jerry Lee was a fathers day gift we decided to keep him hoping a nice caring and loving family would adopt Kolbalt. After recieving ****citations for "dog at large" we get a call 3 days later stating that they killed Kolbalt because of being over booked with stray dogs. I thought they only killed them if they were vicious dogs and he was clearly a very friendly dog even to strangers. Now I feel like ****.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

> we get a call 3 days later stating that they killed Kolbalt because of being over booked with stray dogs.


They didn't even call you to ask if you would come by to pick him up or they'd kill them? :help:


> Well the new law is that we are not allowed to have more than 3 dogs all of which must be spade or neutered.


What? Really? Where?


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

Regardless of anything else....

My first obligation is to my first dog, now a 10+ year old Husky that I have had for 8 years.

If my foster hadn't bonded with him, he would have been a true foster.

But if I ever HAD to make a choice, my Lads is my boy, my first, my first obligation. Plus, I have a wonderful home just waiting for Shadow if I ever need a home for him. What a tough poll. My heart goes out to you if this is the position you are in now.

Best,
Yvonne


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Ayriel said:


> We just had to make a decision to let go of one of our dogs. Someone broke into our backyard, and left the gate open letting two labs out. 1 "Jerry Lee" which was a fathers day present to my father-in-law who is currently 2yrs old and the other "Kolbalt" which my fiancee was given by someone whose dog had pups unexpectedly and was 1 years old. We went to the Animal Shelter to look for them but was unable to locate them. We decided to wait until the Animal Shelter called us since Jerry Lee was micro chiped.
> 
> After a while I started looking at German Shepards online, since we currently own one "Si Su" (6yrs old), who is an amazing dog. I found a 8week Purbred for sale from a private breeder for $300 of which I purchased (my personal first dog) and named her Ayriel. The next day the Animal Shelter called and stated that they had our dog Jerry Lee. Well the new law is that we are not allowed to have more than 3 dogs all of which must be spade or neutered. We all agreed that Si su wasn't going anywhere and I had already fell in love with my new puppy Ayriel so we had to choose between Jerry Lee and Kolbalt. Animals are usually kept at the shelter for 3 days and then put up for adoption.
> Since Jerry Lee was a fathers day gift we decided to keep him hoping a nice caring and loving family would adopt Kolbalt. After recieving  citations for "dog at large" we get a call 3 days later stating that they killed Kolbalt because of being over booked with stray dogs. I thought they only killed them if they were vicious dogs and he was clearly a very friendly dog even to strangers. Now I feel like ****.


Most animal shelters (especially animal control) kill for space quite frequently. I work at the only animal shelter in my area that doesn't do that. They never call you to discuss any dog you surrendered or wouldn't take back either, and in my industry, from our point of view, you didn't care about the dog anyway and we wouldn't have called you if we wanted to. You didn't take your dog back the first time, so you probably don't want him back now because you don't care. 

Sounds pretty crappy to me. I would feel like **** too, honestly. You're going to let a dog die or just give him up that you've had for years for a new puppy? 

Btw, the name Sisu, where'd you get it? My friend has a GSD named Sisu too, and I thought it was a very uncommon name, so it's strange hearing of another.


----------



## Ayriel (Jun 28, 2010)

_"Most animal shelters (especially animal control) kill for space quite frequently. I work at the only animal shelter in my area that doesn't do that. They never call you to discuss any dog you surrendered or wouldn't take back either, and in my industry, from our point of view, you didn't care about the dog anyway and we wouldn't have called you if we wanted to. You didn't take your dog back the first time, so you probably don't want him back now because you don't care."_

I can understand where they would think we wouldn't care about Kolbalt just based on what they knew from meeting us for a whole 10mins but they obviously knew nothing. There is actually more to the story that I posted. One being the fact that they wouldn't release him to us without "proof" that he was ours since he didn't have a chip or tags at the time he left. We were planning to get him chipped when we took him in to get his 1yr rabbies shot and to get neutered a week before his disappearance. We take full responsibility for the no tags. "Shame on us" Secondly we were more or less trying to be equal and fair. Sisu and Kolbalt both belonged to my Fiancee, Jerry Lee belongs to his father and Ayriel was mine. So we made it so everyone had there own dog and hoped a nice loving family would adopt Kolbalt. Maybe u can say I was being selfish, since they did say that if we brought in pictures of my Fiancee and Kolbalt together they may be able to use that as proof, but I didn't want to give up Ayriel. I make it sound easy, but it wasn't an easy choice. Its like giving up one of your kids for adoption.



_"Btw, the name Sisu, where'd you get it? My friend has a GSD named Sisu too, and I thought it was a very uncommon name, so it's strange hearing of another. "_

We got Sisu from another dog owner that couldn't take care of her anymore and she was named that already. Very good dog, listens very well, and is already protective of the 8week old GSD.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I currently only have 1 GSD, Sinister. However I am getting a female GSD puppy next year and I can tell you now that no matter what happens I will always choose Sinister over a new puppy/dog. I made a commitment to him, he was there first and he will always be number 1 to me.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I would have to choose the dog who needs me the most. The one that would be hardest to re-home.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have never been in this position and hope to never be..IF I had to place one of my dogs, it would be the one that would transition the easiest into the home I had picked out for it..Most likely my male aussie, he would do best in a home with no other dogs or a very submissive one..Food is his main goal in life, and who ever has it, he's loyal to)

I just can't keep my fingers quiet on the post re: the lost dogs (ayriel),,there is no way in heck, if my dogs got lost that I would leave one of them in a shelter because I got a new puppy..While it's done and over, it's just not something that would even cross my mind to do, having a limit on dogs, well something would have to "give" and it wouldn't have been the one left in the shelter,,I would have rehomed it myself vs leaving it there.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Btw, the name Sisu, where'd you get it? My friend has a GSD named Sisu too, and I thought it was a very uncommon name, so it's strange hearing of another.[/QUOTE]

Sisu means guts in Finnish.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

It depends. My first reaction would be to get rid of the newest dog. However, it depends on what the reason is for getting rid of one dog. Is it because they don't get along or are there other issues with one dog that could effect your life in other ways? Like aggressive behavior towards other people or kids..etc. Would you end up giving away that dog for another reason later on? I would need to decide which dog best fits the kind of life that I want to have and go from there. Either way, it would be a very tough decision.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I have never been in this position and hope to never be..IF I had to place one of my dogs, it would be the one that would transition the easiest into the home I had picked out for it..Most likely my male aussie, he would do best in a home with no other dogs or a very submissive one..Food is his main goal in life, and who ever has it, he's loyal to)
> 
> *I just can't keep my fingers quiet on the post re: the lost dogs (ayriel),,there is no way in heck, if my dogs got lost that I would leave one of them in a shelter because I got a new puppy..While it's done and over, it's just not something that would even cross my mind to do, having a limit on dogs, well something would have to "give" and it wouldn't have been the one left in the shelter,,I would have rehomed it myself vs leaving it there*.


Exactly my thoughts.
Also I would take the dog with me and move, I wouldn't want to live where there is a limit on the amount of dogs someone can own. If you can afford it and can take care of all of them then I dont see the problem with owning 10 dogs.


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

There is a limit set at 3 dogs where I live. I have 3 dogs... If I had to choose my old dog Cody would be the one to stay. He's 10 years now and I couldn't put him out. The pups have more potential and I'm sure I could find homes for them, hopefully that never happens.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have one dog....even if I had two....I wouldn't be abble to choose....even in a particular situation....I just can't...thank God I don't have to


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I'm also sorry you may have to choose. In my case, I have 3. I would let the baby go, it would be easier for her to adapt to a new home. My oldest dog Apache is too much like a baby even though he's 7 and Kiya has seizures so I could never let her go in fear she wouldn't be cared for properly.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW- this topic is very up setting. But I have to agree with what most of you said. Between Nellie and Ace.... we would keep Nellie every time. Ace is my heart. He is a momma's boy and he is so great at loving me and showing me love. He is also VERY out-going. When we 1st got him, my BF and I took him in to the vet for a check up and they took him to the back for blood work. When the vet tech walked away with him, he didn't even look back. Broke my heart. His yearly check up is coming up. I wonder if he will look back this time. He is a oversized GSD that is a big time brat. But I know that he would adjust much better then Nellie would to a new home.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

Lilie said:


> I would have to choose the dog who needs me the most. The one that would be hardest to re-home.


same.. but at the same time i will never let shilo go, she is my pride and joy, my first baby, i just got chucho and i will not let him go either.. but i would him over shilo.. shes my girl..


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I only have Raven permanently. But I agree with other posts that it would depend on the issues I was having and who is likely to adapt better. Obviously a younger dog is easier to rehome but if a home can be found for the dog with issues where the dog would be happier, then that dog would be the one to go.




GSD MOM said:


> When the vet tech walked away with him, he didn't even look back. Broke my heart. His yearly check up is coming up. I wonder if he will look back this time.


Probably. Raven didn't start having a problem with people taking her (groomer to get nails clipped or vet) until she was 2 years old. The first time she had a problem with it, she jumped the counter to get back to me.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

_Re: Ayriel........._
_ After recieving ****citations for "dog at large" we get a call 3 days later stating that they killed Kolbalt because of being over booked with stray dogs. I thought they only killed them if they were vicious dogs and he was clearly a very friendly dog even to strangers. Now I feel like ****._ 



I feel this was very irresponsible of you to put it mildly. You let him down and you were the person he depended on and loved. Shame on you.

j/m/o


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Ayriel said:


> _"Most animal shelters (especially animal control) kill for space quite frequently. I work at the only animal shelter in my area that doesn't do that. They never call you to discuss any dog you surrendered or wouldn't take back either, and in my industry, from our point of view, you didn't care about the dog anyway and we wouldn't have called you if we wanted to. You didn't take your dog back the first time, so you probably don't want him back now because you don't care."_
> 
> I can understand where they would think we wouldn't care about Kolbalt just based on what they knew from meeting us for a whole 10mins but they obviously knew nothing. There is actually more to the story that I posted. One being the fact that they wouldn't release him to us without "proof" that he was ours since he didn't have a chip or tags at the time he left. We were planning to get him chipped when we took him in to get his 1yr rabbies shot and to get neutered a week before his disappearance. We take full responsibility for the no tags. "Shame on us" Secondly we were more or less trying to be equal and fair. Sisu and Kolbalt both belonged to my Fiancee, Jerry Lee belongs to his father and Ayriel was mine. So we made it so everyone had there own dog and hoped a nice loving family would adopt Kolbalt. Maybe u can say I was being selfish, since they did say that if we brought in pictures of my Fiancee and Kolbalt together they may be able to use that as proof, but I didn't want to give up Ayriel. I make it sound easy, but it wasn't an easy choice. Its like giving up one of your kids for adoption.
> 
> ...


 

I guess where most of us have a problem is in the venue where you chose to give up your dog, the OP asked a hypothetical question to us about giving up a dog, but the REALITY is you chose a KILL SHELTER to find yours a home ( and lets be honest as to the odds of that happening) I don't understand how you would get a new puppy just a mere 2 days after your dogs go missing, I have lost a dog and it was the most gut wrenching experience, I didn't go to work and spent every minute looking for her, I didn't eat or sleep for days, I had flourescent fliers put up on every main road, and I finally got her back 7 days later, to have even THOUGHT of buying a puppy at that time would have been unconscionable to me, I was GRIEVING!!!!

I too would feel like crap if I were you.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

LARHAGE said:


> *I guess where most of us have a problem is in the venue where you chose to give up your dog, the OP asked a hypothetical question to us about giving up a dog, but the REALITY is you chose a KILL SHELTER to find yours a home ( and lets be honest as to the odds of that happening) I don't understand how you would get a new puppy just a mere 2 days after your dogs go missing, I have lost a dog and it was the most gut wrenching experience, I didn't go to work and spent every minute looking for her, I didn't eat or sleep for days, I had flourescent fliers put up on every main road, and I finally got her back 7 days later, to have even THOUGHT of buying a puppy at that time would have been unconscionable to me, I was GRIEVING!!!!*
> 
> *I too would feel like crap if I were you.*


:thumbup: I couldn't agree more, and to choose to keep a puppy you JUST GOT over your dog that has been with you for years is disgusting to me. You could have returned the puppy. IMO you truly dont deserve the love of a dog. When you get a dog you make a commitment to it, for the rest of it's life, however long that may be. They trust you, it's your responsiblity to take care of him/her. You just left him at the shelter like he didn't mean a thing to you, he sat there and wondered where you were and when you were going to get him. His last thought was probably about you. He deserved better. He should have had better.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Ok. I've thought long and hard about this subject. If I had to choose between the dogs in my house.....hubby would have to go......oh, you meant the canine type of dog........


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

This is a "no brainer" since I have only one dog ...


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Ok. I've thought long and hard about this subject. If I had to choose between the dogs in my house.....hubby would have to go......oh, you meant the canine type of dog........


Lilie I believe you already knew they were speakin of the K9 variety !!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think that there are an overage of people who like puppies and get a new puppy and then decide the older dog is too much trouble and dump them. So people started putting around the mindset that the dog that was there longest is the one that you should be loyal to. 

I do not agree. All dogs are different. I have many different dogs, or rather, bitches.

Babs and Jenna will be 5 in August, 
Heidi, Whitney and Tori will be 4 in august,
Milla and Ninja will be 2 in August, 
Joy will be 1 in July. 

How to choose. 

Ya know, I actually think about this, because sometimes legislation is passed locally concerning dogs, and they no longer grandfather existing dogs in. So our local county government could pass legislation saying, you can only keep three dogs. And what do I do. I have eight regulars five would have to go. 

We all love to say, let 'em come and get 'em, Let 'em try! But the ugly truth is that I am scared to death of going to prison, and that way I would not even be able to save three of them. So how do you choose. 

By some of your methods, you would say Babs and Jenna and pick one of the three, Heidi, Whitney, or Tori. 

I could say, which would suit my business best, Jenna will be five so not her, Heidi, Joy, and the new one when it comes. But that is not how I would choose either. 

I would look at the individuals. Babsy would have to stay with me, Tori and Ninja would be put down if I could not keep them and did not find them very special homes. 

It really is a nightmare. Would you put the one dog down and keep the better one that might be ok with someone else, but also might be euthd as all over dogs would be turned in? 

At the same time Jenna and Heidi and Milla and Joy could easily go with anyone. Of course these are dogs I would not want to give up. 

So then you look at the individuals. With the right home, Whitney and Ninja would do best as onlies. 

I think that in a pinch, I would have to break the law and keep the fourth dog, even temporarily until I could find it a home, rather than let a shelter keep the dog. Because euthanasia is so often the out come, and if not, what stops dog fighters from walking out of the pound with a future bait dog? I would rather meet the people that want the dog.

As for me and mine, I just cannot choose. I have gone over and over it, but if I had to downsize because of some new inhumane law, I will have to cross that bridge when I come to it.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

Ayriel said:


> We just had to make a decision to let go of one of our dogs. Someone broke into our backyard, and left the gate open letting two labs out. 1 "Jerry Lee" which was a fathers day present to my father-in-law who is currently 2yrs old and the other "Kolbalt" which my fiancee was given by someone whose dog had pups unexpectedly and was 1 years old. We went to the Animal Shelter to look for them but was unable to locate them. We decided to wait until the Animal Shelter called us since Jerry Lee was micro chiped.
> 
> After a while I started looking at German Shepards online, since we currently own one "Si Su" (6yrs old), who is an amazing dog. I found a 8week Purbred for sale from a private breeder for $300 of which I purchased (my personal first dog) and named her Ayriel. The next day the Animal Shelter called and stated that they had our dog Jerry Lee. Well the new law is that we are not allowed to have more than 3 dogs all of which must be spade or neutered. We all agreed that Si su wasn't going anywhere and I had already fell in love with my new puppy Ayriel so we had to choose between Jerry Lee and Kolbalt. Animals are usually kept at the shelter for 3 days and then put up for adoption.
> Since Jerry Lee was a fathers day gift we decided to keep him hoping a nice caring and loving family would adopt Kolbalt. After recieving ****citations for "dog at large" we get a call 3 days later stating that they killed Kolbalt because of being over booked with stray dogs. I thought they only killed them if they were vicious dogs and he was clearly a very friendly dog even to strangers. Now I feel like ****.


im sorry.. i disaree with the others that are saying you are at wrong, it wasnt your fault.. the shelter should have called or maybe you could have taken them both but gave one to a friend for a while.. but im sorry that happend to kobolt.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I can't choose no matter what. Both are like reiencarnations of my past dogs. I don't know what I would do with out them, and I don't know what they would do without each other.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I thought this was a free country. How can they pass laws of how many dogs you can keep?

What about breeders? Are they forbidden in those towns too or do they have to get an exception of policy?

Man, not even over here in Germany you'll find any laws like that. We do have "dangerous breeds" that are prohibited from breeding or where you have to get a doggie license for but the government wouldn't tell you how many dogs you can have, as long as you can pay the tax you can keep as many as you'd like.


----------



## Ayriel (Jun 28, 2010)

For one, I did not choose a kill shelter. That's the only animal shelter where I live at and I didn't know they were going to kill him. You really think I would have left him in an Animal Shelter if I knew they were going to kill him. SERIOUSLY people really. You've got to be kidding me. Did you miss the part where I said I hoped a nice loving family would adopt him. If I knew they were going to kill him I would have risk having 4 dogs at our house rather than let him die. 

Ayriel was a non-refundable purchase. And if I wanted to sell her I don't know the first thing about trying to sell a dog. I didn't really know much about purchasing one either, I just knew I saw her online, (it was like love at first sight), I met someone at their house and I paid for her, I got her and took her to the vet immediately and ask the vet doctor what I needed to make everything legal. And now I'm doing as much research as possible to make sure I raise her right. i.e. including joining this site.

What majority of you are failing to understand is that 1 Kolbalt wasn't my dog he was my fiancee's dog. I had little to no attachment to him what-so-ever. My fiancee decided to give up one of his two dogs so that I can have one of my own.
And two, we had no proof that Kolbat was ours so they weren't going to release him to us anyway.

I don't even know for sure if they killed him. My mom just told me they did, and she could just be giving me a guilt trip.

Although I haven't had Ayriel for long she has changed my views on alot of things concerning dogs. 1, I always thought that animals were a waste of money. All they do is eat, ****, and destroy everything. 2 being, I never understood why people have to take there dogs everywhere they go. When I'm driving around so many people have dogs in the car hanging there heads hanging out the window or sitting in there lap while they drive etc. Its a dog, leave them at home....
But now that I have Ayriel and I know she is mine it has changed everything. I want to take her everywhere. I now know the feeling of having something special that's yours, hence the fact that I dont have any kids yet.. she's like my first born child and I will do anything in this world to make sure she stays healthy and happy.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

mrs k ,,I guess it depends on where you live over here...I am in CT and there is no limit on the number of animals one can own. I do know, if you say, have more than I think it's 6 dogs, you can get a kennel license, which entitles the AC to come and inspect your property/dogs any time they wish..Dog tax is a little cheaper having a kennel license vs say, taxing on 10 dogs..

Ayriel, you didn't "ask" the shelter what would happen to Kobalt since you couldn't 
"prove" he was your BF's dog? 

The dogs didn't choose a kill shelter either,,they got out and that's where they ended up. 

I'm certainly not saying you should have "sold" your puppy , however, dogs are not paper plates, hoping they find a loving family because you got a new one and now have to many..Little to no attachment doesn't make it right, it's about caring for the life of an animal. 

What's done is done, I'm sure if you knew then what you know now, things would be different, one can only learn from mistakes made.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I can see how people on this site would get pretty hairy about leaving a found dog in a shelter, because you already replaced him with a new puppy. You have to kind of give us a break too. We love dogs, many save dogs from shelters all the time. And it strikes a nerve. 

On the other hand, not being a dog person, not understanding what it is to own a dog, the responsibility, etc, but more the personality that each dog has that endears them to us. 

It does not matter if the dog is a show champion or a mutt. Dogs are special, each one. None of them deserve to spend the rest of their lives in boxes listening to hundreds of other dogs bark and cry and carry on until someone decides they do not have enough room for him and they must put him down.

Owner turn-ins are the worst because pounds do not have to wait even one day to euth them. Do the people who drop them off know this? No. Probably not. But the pound personel probably think they do not really care anyway. 

Think about your situation. They found your boy friend's dogs. They call. Then you have to make a decision??? Ok, you got another dog, and now you will not be legal if you take the both. 

They are thinking that even though you have owned this dog for most of its life, and you want the other one back, you do not want him. That is pretty callous, really. 

I do not think they owe you the time of day or a telephone call to tell you that they are euthanizing the dog. You made a choice to leave the lost dog at the pound. Maybe this is not terrible on your part, but it is absolutely awful on your BFs part. 

Puppies are cute and people think they can work out problems with puppies, and they think that puppies will be easy to train. In short, puppies are more adoptable than yearling dogs with no manners or training. So many people dump their dogs when they go from being adorable pups to adolecent monsters. The people at the pound just thought that you were heartless people dumping their young dog because it was a nuisance. 

So now you have a puppy. And you can start to understand how it really is, how much of an individual that dog is, and in a year you will feel how awful it is for someone to drop it off or leave it at a pound because they no longer want it.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Ayriel said:


> For one, I did not choose a kill shelter. That's the only animal shelter where I live at and I didn't know they were going to kill him. You really think I would have left him in an Animal Shelter if I knew they were going to kill him. SERIOUSLY people really. You've got to be kidding me. Did you miss the part where I said I hoped a nice loving family would adopt him. If I knew they were going to kill him I would have risk having 4 dogs at our house rather than let him die.
> 
> Ayriel was a non-refundable purchase. And if I wanted to sell her I don't know the first thing about trying to sell a dog. I didn't really know much about purchasing one either, I just knew I saw her online, (it was like love at first sight), I met someone at their house and I paid for her, I got her and took her to the vet immediately and ask the vet doctor what I needed to make everything legal. And now I'm doing as much research as possible to make sure I raise her right. i.e. including joining this site.
> 
> ...


 
It sounds like you had the funds to pay Kobalt's fines instead of buying an expensive puppy...which were not his fault, but yours and your boyfriend's. He did not deserve to die a traumatic death, alone and afraid. High kill animal controls are not "doggy hotels". Dying at these places is not always humane. Unfortunately, many times they are a necessary evil because of uncaring and irresponsible people who do not take care of their animals. 
RIP Kobalt...I am very sorry.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Aryeil~Maybe you should go to the shelter to volunteer, you'll see that nice, loving families are far and few between...it may help to keep the karma at bay.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

I just want to point out that the 3 dog law is NOT a new law. That has been on the books for many many years. What is new is the amount someone has to pay for the citations for *dogs at large*, and the amount it will cost to get them back. The fees go up according to how many times the dogs have been picked up by a/c.

Most people here in Vegas knows Lied is a High Kill Shelter.

Animal Control would normally work with you and give you ample time to rehome the fourth dog. A/C would also give you suggestions on obtaining a Dog Fanciers Permit, if it was important enough for you to keep the 4th dog. Ofcourse, that comes with an annual home inspection, and a small yearly fee. The only reason A/C would not work with you, is if they have had multiple problems at your residence with your dogs. 

I also want to point out that if your dog has ever been to the vet, even for just puppy shots, A/C and the shelter would accept the invoice from the veterinary clinic, (as long as it has the right owners name, address, and the dogs name and breed on the invoice) for proof of ownership.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> I thought this was a free country. How can they pass laws of how many dogs you can keep?
> 
> What about breeders? Are they forbidden in those towns too or do they have to get an exception of policy?
> 
> Man, not even over here in Germany you'll find any laws like that. We do have "dangerous breeds" that are prohibited from breeding or where you have to get a doggie license for but the government wouldn't tell you how many dogs you can have, as long as you can pay the tax you can keep as many as you'd like.



I think if you are just a pet owner, like me, there are limits on how many dogs or animals you can have. But if you are a breeder there aren't restrictions. But if you live on a farm it depends I guess. I think its different for every state and county.

Ayriel- You should have waited to see if you got your dog back instead of going and getting a puppy.Let alone one from a BYB. My last 2 dogs got out on Christmas Eve and we didn't even find out til Christmas day. I was devasted, i didn't want to even celebrate Xmas. I was so worried about them, and scared for them. I was thinking the worst. The only thing I wanted for Xmas was for my dogs to come back home safely. About 4pm on Xmas day, we got a call from SEACCA and they said they found our dogs. They were found at a Wal Mart in Paramount(seriously) after getting a call from shoppers about 2 wildish wolfish dogs wandering around. The police were called and the police noticed our dogs tags(our dogs were super friendly) and called the number on the tag. I went with my dad to get the dogs and was so happy an relieved to see my dogs again! They were 13 years old and didn't have a scratch on them. And Lakewood and Paramount are pretty far from each other. My dogs could have been killed by another bigger dog, a crazy person!

I was so devastated when they got out! Getting them back was the greatest Christmas present ever!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Is there a tax for dog owners in the States too?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> Is there a tax for dog owners in the States too?


I am not sure, but my parents do pay a fee every year for registration.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

NO but you have to pay a license fee, which costs vary county to county. Rabies vax is required.
My county doesn't have a limit on dogs and the AC is so underfunded, they only patrol if they've received complaints. I think if you have over 8 dogs, then you have to have a kennel license.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Mrs. K, laws regarding number of pets are not federal or state, they'd be local ordinances, (city, county, etc.) so it would depend on where you live what those restrictions are. 

Some communities have homeowners associations that have all sorts of restrictions, not just the number of pets, but also things like not parking on the street or in your driveway rather than the garage, keeping your front yard properly maintained, and what color you can paint your house. That's usually for new developments though, I've never lived in a place like that, but my dad does, and it can be a PITA. 

My sister lives in a town that limits her to 2 cats and 2 dogs. She has more than 2 cats but she doesn't have a dog, and her cats all live indoors so nobody would know how many she has. I have no idea what my limit is here, or even if there is one - I live in an unincorporated part of the county, so none of the nearby city regulations apply to me. 

We don't have dog taxes per se, but we do have annual license fees in the US, which vary considerably from place to place. You could refer to it as a tax, but it also seems to vary how tightly that's enforced, I've NEVER been asked to show a license, and my dogs are out in public all the time. Other people on the board have reported animal control going from house to house checking for unlicensed pets. That's just unheard of here.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Also, not all counties require a license fee, Clark County Nevada does not. City of Las Vegas does. Right here in Las Vegas we have 3 entities, City, State, and County, so it would depend on which jurisdiction you fall under, even though it is all Las Vegas. Weird, I know.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

In my town there is a limit of 4 animals, wether you have 4 dogs or 4 cats or 2 dogs and 2 cats, just 4 animals.

Next year I'll have 5 

I mean seriously, who knows I have 3 cats? Nobody, because they dont go outside.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ahhh but LaRen, what if they came and inspected your house unannounced? I wouldn't think they could do that,,but who knows..

Thank goodness I don't have a limit here,,I'd be in deep doo doo,,I have 5 cats (indoors) and 3 dogs..


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> ahhh but LaRen, what if they came and inspected your house unannounced? I wouldn't think they could do that,,but who knows..
> 
> Thank goodness I don't have a limit here,,I'd be in deep doo doo,,I have 5 cats (indoors) and 3 dogs..


I'd tell them I'm cat sitting


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Ayriel said:


> What majority of you are failing to understand is that 1 Kolbalt wasn't my dog he was my fiancee's dog. I had little to no attachment to him what-so-ever.


As a dog (animal) lover, THIS ^ is what I have a hard time understanding. I just don't get how you can be with someone long enough to be engaged and have no emotional attachment to their pet. I would also have a tough time being engaged to someone that didn't value their dog. But that's me and I think what is getting some people upset on this board. We are whole different breed of dog owner, they are family to us.

Glad to hear the Ayriel has changed your opinion on how special dogs are.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> As a dog (animal) lover, THIS ^ is what I have a hard time understanding. I just don't get how you can be with someone long enough to be engaged and have no emotional attachment to their pet. *I would also have a tough time being engaged to someone that didn't value their dog.* But that's me and I think what is getting some people upset on this board. *We are whole different breed of dog owner, they are family to us.*
> 
> Glad to hear the Ayriel has changed your opinion on how special dogs are.


I wouldn't date, be engaged to or marry someone that didn't like dogs, let alone my dogs. Yes, dogs are like family to some of us, I would do anything for my dog, anything. To hear someone not even really care that they are leaving their loved ones pet behind is upsetting. If he could leave his dog behind just so you can have a puppy, then he doesn't deserve to have any dogs, period.


----------



## chocolat (May 23, 2010)

Or as I told my husband(and other guys I had dated) before we were married. "This dog was here long before you and she will be here long after you are gone"
That was true in all the boyfriends cases, but in husbands case, he did manage to stick around longer than the dog(dog died of old age)


----------



## KMSlemons (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh wow. This thread made me almost cry. I couldn't bear to get rid of either of mine. But if I absolutely had to, I'd have to find Mgelika a home. I love him with all of my heart, but KoKo is and always be my first love. She had a terrible accident where a van hit her right in front of my home. We lived in a subdivision and the posted speed limit was 20. The van wasn't going but maybe 35, but KoKo darted out before I could blink and her leg was destroyed. Luckily a year of therapy saved her leg, though she does still lift it to run around. She has been my best friend when I didn't have anyone else to hug. When I cried, she'd lick the tears from my eyes. She loves me unconditionally and I love her just the same. Like I said, I couldn't bear it if I had to split them up, but if I did, she will never go anywhere but in my arms.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chocolat said:


> Or as I told my husband(and other guys I had dated) before we were married. *"This dog was here long before you and she will be here long after you are gone"*
> That was true in all the boyfriends cases, but in husbands case, he did manage to stick around longer than the dog(dog died of old age)


I literally said that to my boyfriend at the time 3 years ago but used "These cats", a couple of months ago he told me to get rid of one of my cats and he told me I couldn't get a second dog. I basically told him he was fired and repeated *"These cats were here long before you and they will be here long after you are gone" *After I said that I went out and bought a kitten and I am getting a puppy next year (my second dog) . He has been gone for almost 2 months now and I absolutely love it. Dont tell me to get rid of my babies :nono: because you can take a hike.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

I'd kick Coco to the curb in a hot second IF I had to choose. She is the sweetest dog ever, but she's also a pita. She's been responsible for my 2 worst pet messes ever in my long life. She holds both 1st and 2nd place in that area.
I'm hoping my 13 year old daughter might take her away when she grows up and leaves home. That's her Cocobear. And she can have her!
(I'm joking. Well, half joking.) Easy to kid when I know there is no reason I'd have to choose. If it did come up, there would be no hesitation. Jiva stays with me. 
Lucky for Coco. . . I'm committed for life. No matter what she gets up to.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

LaRen,
I went thru the same thing 1.5 yrs ago. I was living with a man for 5 years whom I loved dearly. He doesn't care for pets. He could tolerate the dog but the cats gave him the willies. After my senior cat passed away, age 21, I told him I wanted to get another one. He said NO WAY. I got her anyway and we broke up within 2 wks of that adoption. He mistakenly presumed I would never bring home new pets after these died off. He figured he would outlive them and be free of it - but he had never in all those years said so. 
My reaction to his leaving. . . I found Jiva. Now I've 2 dogs too. And Jiva was born on the day we broke up - which I took as a sign.
I miss him, but that was clearly not going to work long term. Don't ask me to give up the furkids, you can't compete.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Doggydog said:


> LaRen,
> I went thru the same thing 1.5 yrs ago. I was living with a man for 5 years whom I loved dearly. He doesn't care for pets. He could tolerate the dog but the cats gave him the willies. After my senior cat passed away, age 21, I told him I wanted to get another one. He said NO WAY. I got her anyway and we broke up within 2 wks of that adoption. He mistakenly presumed I would never bring home new pets after these died off. He figured he would outlive them and be free of it - but he had never in all those years said so.
> My reaction to his leaving. . . I found Jiva. Now I've 2 dogs too. And Jiva was born on the day we broke up - which I took as a sign.
> I miss him, but that was clearly not going to work long term. Don't ask me to give up the furkids, you can't compete.


Some people just dont understand. I will never again settle for someone that tolerates my babies, if it is going to work then they need to love, respect, play and interact with them. I am hoping that I find a guy that not only likes cats but loves GSD's.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> Some people just dont understand. I will never again settle for someone that tolerates my babies, if it is going to work then they need to love, respect, play and interact with them. I am hoping that I find a guy that not only likes cats but loves GSD's.


Me too. Umm...Been completely single for 1.5 years and counting. That's fine, I have a blast with the dogs & I adore my cat. If "that" guy doesn't make an appearance, I'm just fine without a partner. Never again falling for one who doesn't like pets.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Doggydog said:


> *Me too. Umm...Been completely single for 1.5 years and counting. That's fine, I have a blast with the dogs & I adore my cat. If "that" guy doesn't make an appearance, I'm just fine without a partner. Never again falling for one who doesn't like pets*.


Amen. :thumbup:


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Sisu means guts in Finnish.


Actually, it directly translates to Intestinal Fortitude. 



shilorio said:


> im sorry.. i disaree with the others that are saying you are at wrong, it wasnt your fault.. the shelter should have called or maybe you could have taken them both but gave one to a friend for a while.. but im sorry that happend to kobolt.


It is against shelter's confidentiality agreement to disclose anything to ANYONE about any dog that is being put to sleep or is being done anything with at such a shelter. I work at a shelter and had to sign the same agreement. I would lose my job if I discussed dogs being PTS with anyone not working there. So you're wrong. They didn't have to and couldn't tell her a thing. It was up to her to research where her dog ended up and not just assume it would save them. I know over half of all shelters in the US are kill shelters, so chances are he landed in one. 



Ayriel said:


> For one, I did not choose a kill shelter. That's the only animal shelter where I live at and I didn't know they were going to kill him. You really think I would have left him in an Animal Shelter if I knew they were going to kill him. SERIOUSLY people really. You've got to be kidding me. Did you miss the part where I said I hoped a nice loving family would adopt him. If I knew they were going to kill him I would have risk having 4 dogs at our house rather than let him die.
> 
> Ayriel was a non-refundable purchase. And if I wanted to sell her I don't know the first thing about trying to sell a dog. I didn't really know much about purchasing one either, I just knew I saw her online, (it was like love at first sight), I met someone at their house and I paid for her, I got her and took her to the vet immediately and ask the vet doctor what I needed to make everything legal. And now I'm doing as much research as possible to make sure I raise her right. i.e. including joining this site.
> 
> ...


So you didn't research the shelter he wound up in. That is your fault, completely. Then you went out and bought a dog from a byb to replace him without care for dogs at all, just to waste money. Lovely.. 

And just to set this straight, most of us don't take our dogs everywhere with us just because we love them, we do it for a reason- shows, classes, training/socialization, etc. They aren't babies and you shouldn't treat them as such. 

I hope your new puppy fares well without known health testing or history of parents. I'm sorry this happened to you.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ok I couldn't help but lighten the mood and say I am LMAO at Doggydog's comment>>

"I'd kick Coco to the curb in a hot second IF I had to choose."

this just cracked me up LOL


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I would so choose my dogs over any man any day. He has to love animals!If not I won't even bother!


----------



## Ayriel (Jun 28, 2010)

First off u know nothing about my personal life. You have no idea how long me and my Fiancee have been together before or after we got engaged, you know nothing about our relationship, don't know how long we've lived together and u also know very little to nothing about me or him for that matter so lets not drag my personal life into this. You don't know rather it was a hard decision for him or not. People sometimes make decisions that they live to regret. Are u telling me that you've never regreted any decision you've ever made in your life? You don't know what he's going through right now. You don't know rather he's beating himself up over it or anything so don't judge someone you know nothing about, especially since they aren't here to defend themselves.
I like how majority of you are trying to give me the guilt trip about choosing a new puppy over Kolbalt. I'm totally getting blasted by a bunch of people whom probably have, had, cared and loved dogs for years.
Do you understand I was never a dog lover which means this was not that big of a deal to me as it was happening. As I said before I viewed animals as a waste of money; something that does nothing but eat, s***, and tear up everything. It didnt effect me until I heard that they killed him. Of course I didn't do research on the Animal Shelter, I didn't care, and never would have imagined they would kill him. I never started liking or caring for dogs until I got Ayriel (my first dog). You gotta start somewhere. Its like someone hating kids but getting pregnate and then after they have their child they fall in love with them and their views about kids change. Majority of you are probably 30yrs old or above and have had years of experience. I'm still young and learning alot. What do u expect me to do, say a big prayer and hope he comes back to life. Not to be a B**** but fact is no matter what u say its not going to bring Kolbalt back to life and its not going to make me give away Ayriel.
What happened happend and no matter how much you try to belittle or blast me on this site is not going to change the past. So I'll take this as a learning experience and move on with my life. I don't live for the past, I live for the future.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm not 30. I'm 17. 

We just wish you would have been a caring individual, that's all.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

30 was more than a decade ago, so your right on that score.

Frankly, I feel sorry for you. A guy who would let his dog go to a shelter, well, I just don't think that is marriageable material in my opinion.


----------



## Ayriel (Jun 28, 2010)

Am I supposed to be mad that my Fiancee loves me more than a dog. haha.
Thanks for stating it was in "your opinion" though. I appreciate that. I don't mind hearing other peoples opinions cause everyone has there own different point of views on life. Its just those that can't understand that not everyone thinks the same and thinks that there point of view is the only one that matters and everyone is obligated to believing in what they believe in and feel how they feel that I have a problem with.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

People that care about dogs like we do would be mad that our fiance would let his dog die just so we could have a puppy. Or would even let his dog be rehomed by a shelter/get rid of his dog just so we could get a puppy. 

You can get a kennel license in my area to own more dogs very easily.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm still new to this forum and find many threads very informative. Then I come to posts like this and ask myself are these real?

Again this is the second major post that I read here that I ask myself after I am finished, Why did I just waste that time??? Good thing its late...


----------



## chocolat (May 23, 2010)

selzer said:


> 30 was more than a decade ago, so your right on that score.
> 
> Frankly, I feel sorry for you. A guy who would let his dog go to a shelter, well, I just don't think that is marriageable material in my opinion.


 
least we know how loyal he will be to his wife..better the guy show that now, than after marriage!

I dated one jerk once , who made a comment in passing about shooting one of my dogs for barking or something. that was the last date he had with me

I think, we are taught certain ways and then as we grow we change our opinion. It may not have been what most of us would do, but let us face it, Ayriel is the "general public" maybe a bit the other way from folks here, but most people like to think shelters are there to help dogs and find them homes. They dont realize that large black male intact lab type dogs are a dime a dozen at the shelter and most likely to die and not find homes. It is an honest, if foolish, mistake. 
When i first left home I had a dog and my boyfriend from high school(we dated a total of 6 yrs) complained and moaned about my dog for everything and being young and foolish I thought that the dog was the problem with our relationship, so I took him to the pound, and I am sure he probably didnt make it out alive(tho he was purebred it was a poor area at the time) Imagine my disapointment when I realized my boyfriend was still moaning and groaning and it wasnt the dog it was really our relationship that was no good. If i had brains at the time I should have dumped him at the pound and picked my dog back up!!
It is a mistake 24+ years later that still makes me want to cry and that i regret and wish i could change.
worse things could have happened to Kobalt than being euthanized, hopefully, Ayriel will grow and be a better person from her experiences


----------



## Ayriel (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks Chocolat for your post. At least someone understands and is willing to admit they made somewhat of the same decision once.

For almost everyone else, Just for the record, my fiancee and I have been together longer than he had Kolbalt; And furthermore, my fiancee states that he was thinking about putting Kolbalt up for adoption anyway because he wasn't getting along with the other dogs and kept trying to attack his 6yr old GSD.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ayriel said:


> Thanks Chocolat for your post. At least someone understands and is willing to admit they made somewhat of the same decision once.
> 
> For almost everyone else, Just for the record, my fiancee and I have been together longer than he had Kolbalt; And furthermore, my fiancee states that he was thinking about putting Kolbalt up for adoption anyway because he wasn't getting along with the other dogs and kept trying to attack his 6yr old GSD.


No one is mad at you or your fiancee. We just are mad at your actions. We just want whats best for the dog. We love and care about this breed deeply. We are just saying you could have made a wiser decision with your dog.


----------



## mazza (Jun 11, 2010)

I have taken hours pondering your question and keep coming back to the same conclusion.....I couldn't let any of them go they are all very special in their own way even though its only a "if you had to" question I still can't answer


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

JakodaCD OA said:


> ahhh but LaRen, what if they came and inspected your house unannounced? I wouldn't think they could do that,,but who knows..
> 
> Thank goodness I don't have a limit here,,I'd be in deep doo doo,,I have 5 cats (indoors) and 3 dogs..


According to a lawyer on a GSD list I belong to, A/C officers need a Search Warrent to enter your house for any reason. They can bluster, threaten, whatever, but you can refuse to let them in without the proper legal papers.


----------



## Ayriel (Jun 28, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> We love and care about this breed deeply.


Kolbalt was a lab/pit bull/ who knows what else mix; a mutt. Not a GSD. Just letting u know. But the breed of the dog shouldn't matter. Thats like judging a white person against a black person. Or an Asian against a mexican. They both have souls.


----------



## Ayriel (Jun 28, 2010)

Anyways I'm done with this topic. Moving on with my life. Whats done is done.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Ayriel said:


> Kolbalt was a lab/pit bull/ who knows what else mix; a mutt. Not a GSD. Just letting u know. But the breed of the dog shouldn't matter. Thats like judging a white person against a black person. Or an Asian against a mexican. They both have souls.


To us it doesn't matter what breed it is but we do care especially about GSD's. However, it is a very sad story. I hope everybody involved learned from it.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ayriel said:


> First off u know nothing about my personal life. You have no idea how long me and my Fiancee have been together before or after we got engaged, you know nothing about our relationship, don't know how long we've lived together and u also know very little to nothing about me or him for that matter so lets not drag my personal life into this. You don't know rather it was a hard decision for him or not. People sometimes make decisions that they live to regret. Are u telling me that you've never regreted any decision you've ever made in your life? You don't know what he's going through right now. You don't know rather he's beating himself up over it or anything so don't judge someone you know nothing about, especially since they aren't here to defend themselves.
> I like how majority of you are trying to give me the guilt trip about choosing a new puppy over Kolbalt. I'm totally getting blasted by a bunch of people whom probably have, had, cared and loved dogs for years.
> Do you understand I was never a dog lover which means this was not that big of a deal to me as it was happening. As I said before I viewed animals as a waste of money; something that does nothing but eat, s***, and tear up everything. It didnt effect me until I heard that they killed him. Of course I didn't do research on the Animal Shelter, I didn't care, and never would have imagined they would kill him. I never started liking or caring for dogs until I got Ayriel (my first dog). You gotta start somewhere. Its like someone hating kids but getting pregnate and then after they have their child they fall in love with them and their views about kids change. *Majority of you are probably 30yrs old or above and have had years of experience. I'm still young and learning alot.* What do u expect me to do, say a big prayer and hope he comes back to life. Not to be a B**** but fact is no matter what u say its not going to bring Kolbalt back to life and its not going to make me give away Ayriel.
> What happened happend and no matter how much you try to belittle or blast me on this site is not going to change the past. So I'll take this as a learning experience and move on with my life. I don't live for the past, I live for the future.


I'm 22 and I know better


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

:hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: Group Hug !


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Ayriel said:


> Anyways I'm done with this topic. Moving on with my life. Whats done is done.


 :shrug: Ho hum ... "what's done is done" ... I just love empathetic people.


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

If I had to choose, let me start out by saying that would be the *hardest* decision I would ever have to make.

I love all my dogs, but Minnie is small, and I believe she would be easy to rehome to the right family. Charlie would go back with my brother (he'll have room for a dog in a few months). Tosca would easily fit in with a family, since she's very young and adaptable. 

Choosing one out of all of them is VERY hard, but having to choose between my two heart dogs would be 100 times worse. Benji would probably have a hard time adjusting to a new home, and Kamahi would be ok in a family with kids and other dogs. But Kamahi is also the dog who helped me out of a depression, and he can't leave my side for a second. 

This is why we moved to a farm, so we would have room for all the animals. Because this decision would be just too hard to make.

I think I would end up having to give Benji to my sister because he loves Rice and Koko (her miniature schnauzers). I would still be able to see him whenever I wanted, and she has mentioned a couple times that she would love to have Benji since he's no trouble at all. 

Kamahi is my heart dog and I could never part with him. The decision (as I said before) would NOT be an easy one, but I think if I had to make it, I would have to choose Kamahi over the others.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yes it is a hard question, and can be done for the right reasons.

Aryiel, though you say you are done, we all know you will read if not post. It is not a matter of him choosing the dog or YOU. Even if it was, there are better ways to go about rehoming a dog. 

I mean, if my dog had a serious issue with a guy that had a serious relationship with me, and we tried EVERYTHING, then comes along the absolute perfect HOME where the dog likes the people, then OK. 

But the fact that you knew this guy longer than he had his dog. You watched this puppy grow into an adolescent dog, and you see nothing wrong with just leaving him at the pound when he was found. I am sorry, ignorance of what might happen to him there, is just not good enough. 

You think maybe he would get a nice home with someone else. But if your fiance could live with a dog for an entire year and not even go and get him when he was found -- there is something lacking in such a person. Whether or not you like dogs, you should be able to recognize that. 

If the dog lived out back on a chain, well, I guess maybe it wasn't that big of a loss. Those of us that share our homes and lives with our dogs see them as individuals, and not going and getting him as base treachery. 

I wonder if the person who sold their puppy to you is reading this. Because if that person was me, I would not feel comfortable about the dog for probably ten years or so.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Selzer, I don't think the person who sold the puppy will be reading. She ordered him in one day over the internet- sounds like she came from a backyard breeder or a puppy mill where they just don't care about the pups.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, we can only hope that with a pup of her own, she will learn what it means to own a dog.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Hope, indeed.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Hope springs eternal.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

[/QUOTE] It is against shelter's confidentiality agreement to disclose anything to ANYONE about any dog that is being put to sleep or is being done anything with at such a shelter. I work at a shelter and had to sign the same agreement. I would lose my job if I discussed dogs being PTS with anyone not working there. So you're wrong. They didn't have to and couldn't tell her a thing. It was up to her to research where her dog ended up and not just assume it would save them. I know over half of all shelters in the US are kill shelters, so chances are he landed in one. 



So you didn't research the shelter he wound up in. That is your fault, completely. Then you went out and bought a dog from a byb to replace him without care for dogs at all, just to waste money. Lovely.. 

And just to set this straight, most of us don't take our dogs everywhere with us just because we love them, we do it for a reason- shows, classes, training/socialization, etc. They aren't babies and you shouldn't treat them as such. 

I hope your new puppy fares well without known health testing or history of parents. I'm sorry this happened to you.[/QUOTE]

I work very closely with the local animal shelter in my area. Upon relinquishing a pet to the shelter you are made aware that your pet may be PTS. It is UNETHICAL for a shelter to not disclose this information. However, once the animal is "shelter property" they can do as they wish without previous owner consent or notification. 
I feel that the original poster acted out of ignorance. People who are not UTD on the workings of the dog world (i.e. shows, good breeders, animal shelter policies) can not be expected to be aware of what goes on "behind the scenes". There must be an area where you are short on knowledge? 
I do not approve of the actions taken. But I am familiar with pet owner ignorance, as I educate many every day on stuff that to us dog lovers would seem to be common sense. Being demeaning won't get you anywhere in educating pet owners. . . which I think would be an important aspect of working with the shelters in finding pets new homes.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> Lets say you had to pick one of your dogs and let go off all the others. (Let's not talk about the reason)
> 
> Which dog would you keep.
> 
> ...


My black GSD Sinister, hands down. 

I love my GSD/Husky mix Rogue but I have only had him for 4 weeks. We dont have an amazing bond yet, he's 1.5 years old so I've only known him as an adult. I've had Sin since he was an 11 week old puppy, I raised him.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Thats hard. Riley is the dog we've had the longest and then Zena is the oldest but i guess i cant count her because she lives back home with my inlaws. Hubby would choose Riley. Honestly i probably would too. Shelby and Shasta would be able to find good homes pretty easily.


----------

